# Teaching in Hong Kong and Pollution



## russie (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, 

I am currently contemplating applying for a post at a school in Hong Kong. It is offering a good package - HK$92,000 a month plus relocation costs, medical scheme and bonus. However, after reading many forum sites, I'm a little concerned about the pollution issue. Many people are warning me not to apply because of the level of pollution and that many are leaving Hong Kong because of this. I visited HK back in December 2005 and didn't find it too bad. Maybe I was lucky (apparently, it has got a lot worse since then). Basically, should I let the pollution put me off applying for this post? I am a single male (37yrs) with no children. I have heard people say "Is any amount of money worth your health?" and I can see where they're coming from but I would like your opinions. What would you do?
Thanks guys. 

PS Would HK$92,000 a month enable me to have a comfortable lifestyle in Hong Kong?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yes 92K will make u a small king in HK. Many expats are living with 30K . A apartment (flat) will cost you between 9,000 and 20,000 HK Dollars per month so you figure it. Pollution is bad but you can live to 90 years of age with it. people leave due to other reasons like crowded, tiny apartments and yes pollution can be bad when you are walking and there are 8 buses stopped along the side walk and all you can breath is the exhaust. You can affort to live further away from the city so you can get better air. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

russie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently contemplating applying for a post at a school in Hong Kong. It is offering a good package - HK$92,000 a month plus relocation costs, medical scheme and bonus. However, after reading many forum sites, I'm a little concerned about the pollution issue. Many people are warning me not to apply because of the level of pollution and that many are leaving Hong Kong because of this. I visited HK back in December 2005 and didn't find it too bad. Maybe I was lucky (apparently, it has got a lot worse since then). Basically, should I let the pollution put me off applying for this post? I am a single male (37yrs) with no children. I have heard people say "Is any amount of money worth your health?" and I can see where they're coming from but I would like your opinions. What would you do?
> Thanks guys.
> ...


right...lets have a look ....HK$ 92K plus medical, plus relocation (both ways?) propably means a good provident fund or pension(if they offer you that sort of package... no way are they going to stick you with the MPF {mandatory provident fund} the bonus is probably a 13th month payment, which will cover the tax bill (JW can you confirm it is still only 15%) there is no sales tax on anything (not when I left in 2008), infrastructure and public transport is among the best in the world. As I have said before, the only place that is "safer" for crime would be a shack in the wildness of Antartica

I suggest you go for it, enjoy it make a lot of money and enjoy

P.S. last time I was in London the air quality was worse than HK



p.p.s.. we had two cars, USRC club merbership, a 33ft, twin inboard diesel boat, a three storey house, a maid (amah and her son came round to do the garden) on less salary than you are being offered


----------



## russie (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for your posts. They've been very helpful. I've decided to go for it. It states that there is a gratuity payment at the end of the contract (2 years initially) which is 22%. Would this be 22% of your annual salary, 22% of the 2 years' salary or 22% of your monthly salary?


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

russie said:


> Thanks for your posts. They've been very helpful. I've decided to go for it. It states that there is a gratuity payment at the end of the contract (2 years initially) which is 22%. Would this be 22% of your annual salary, 22% of the 2 years' salary or 22% of your monthly salary?


Would it make any difference? or am I missing something.


----------



## SchoolPsyc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Yes, it would make a difference*



Golo said:


> Would it make any difference? or am I missing something.


If he is getting a one time payment, it would be very important.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

SchoolPsyc said:


> If he is getting a one time payment, it would be very important.


Explain yourself? The total accumulated bonus would still be 22% no matter how its calculated?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Golo said:


> Explain yourself? The total accumulated bonus would still be 22% no matter how its calculated?


depending on the length of the contract, a "one off bonus"(done as set figure regardless of change) could be calculated at the lowest rates at the start of the contract and doesn't allow for salary increase during the term. Yearly bonus(13 th month) would take that into consideration


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

Pollution isn't usually that bad (well it doesn't feel like it anyway) although there are days in which you're able to see and feel it. For 90+ k, I'd be willing to inhale a little carbon monoxide.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

academysigma said:


> Pollution isn't usually that bad (well it doesn't feel like it anyway) although there are days in which you're able to see and feel it. For 90+ k, I'd be willing to inhale a little carbon monoxide.


standing joke: a Hong Konger gets off a plane in Sydney and screams "I don't want to die!!" a concerned flight attendant tries to comfort him "Sir, why do think you are going to die?".... he says "I can't see any air"....

basic fact: there are millions of well educated people in HK..... if pollution was so bad... they would move


----------

